# My new bike storage facility



## jamin100 (7 Nov 2011)

So here was my conundrum

I have a nice new bike that I don't want thrown in and ruined in our 6x4 shed around the back of the house

I have 3 young children and a wife that would never allow the bike to be kept in the house

I can't afford or have any room for one of those fancy metal bike sheds.

So where do I store my bike to keep it dry?

Well at the weekend I covered my side passage and mounted the bike on the wall. Total cost £40 







I've got a cover too that goes over the bike but I'm pretty pleased with my efforts 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Train (7 Nov 2011)

Nice work but make sure it is well secured to an anchor that is security bolted to the wall.


----------



## jamin100 (7 Nov 2011)

Yeh it is, with a nice padlock and my D-Lock


----------



## SurlyNomad (7 Nov 2011)

Very well done! Maybe a bit of carpet gripper on the top of the back gate there!


----------



## jamin100 (7 Nov 2011)

Ohhh good idea, hadn't thought of that. Got some carpet tiles to stick on the wall at the weekend to protect the parts of the bike that touch the wall

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2011)

just a thought ...... clear out the above mentioned shed ,put all items under the newly built side passage cover ...keep bike locked in shed,  RESULT


----------



## okeydokey79 (8 Nov 2011)

roadrash said:


> just a thought ...... clear out the above mentioned shed ,put all items under the newly built side passage cover ...keep bike locked in shed,  RESULT


----------



## jamin100 (8 Nov 2011)

roadrash said:


> just a thought ...... clear out the above mentioned shed ,put all items under the newly built side passage cover ...keep bike locked in shed,  RESULT



lol if only it were that simple. 

+ the shed is at the back of the house and we have no access to the bark garden from the front of the house so the bike would have to weave through the living room and kitchen to get it in and out. Again the wife and kids are the downfall...

If its at the side i'll use it more


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2011)

You really need some kind of security too.

Fix a post into the ground and buy a good d-lock to attach it to.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Nov 2011)

My weekend bike hung off the living room wall for a few months, I quite liked it, but my mrs didn't seem to have the same love for it. I moved it and hung it on the hall wall instead! It's all about compromise lol


----------



## jamin100 (8 Nov 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> My weekend bike hung off the living room wall for a few months, I quite liked it, but my mrs didn't seem to have the same love for it. I moved it and hung it on the hall wall instead! It's all about compromise lol



lol yeh my wife doesnt like compromise


----------



## jamin100 (8 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> You really need some kind of security too.Fix a post into the ground and buy a good d-lock to attach it to.


Its fixed with one of these with a padlock and my D-Lock


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2011)

jamin100 said:


> Its fixed with one of these with a padlock and my D-Lock



Are you sure that is strong/secure enough?

Have you used standard bolts or tamper proof security bolts?


----------



## jamin100 (8 Nov 2011)

PK99 said:


> Are you sure that is strong/secure enough?
> 
> Have you used standard bolts or tamper proof security bolts?



its probably not the most secure solution but with my limited budget and very limited DIY skills its probably not far off the best I could do., 

I used some 3.5inch screws that went in very tightly with my mains electric drill. My battery one wasnt shifting them and even the electric powered one struggled. It would take a great deal of force and noise to remove them. It would be easier to saw through the wall bracket.


----------



## cd365 (8 Nov 2011)

That will be good enough to stop the opportunist thief.
Very little is safe to a professional thief who has targeted your stuff!


----------



## jamin100 (8 Nov 2011)

cd365 said:


> That will be good enough to stop the opportunist thief.
> Very little is safe to a professional thief who has targeted your stuff!



Yes, if they are that desperate for it then they will get it no matter what. luckily crime is low around area for now


----------



## Night Train (8 Nov 2011)

It's not the strongest way to lock the bike as a hammer and chisel will have that off in seconds.
But it will do for the moment while you think about additional security.

Is the ground soild or is that slabs on the ground?
You could use a couple of big screw in anchors with a chain through them.
Two of these available form B&Q and other places would do.





You use two so that when chained together you can't unscrew them. I have one under each of my car trailers to chain the trailers to the ground.

Alternatively a motorbike ground anchor bolted to the wall would do.
I had one of these.




The bolts have allen key heads and a small ball bearing is hammered into the head to make it secure.
You will need a decent masonary drill to fit it well though.


----------



## Vellacarbon (3 May 2018)

This is exactly What I need could u please send me info on what U brought and where from plZ as been trying to find Right materials to do

Thanks so much


----------



## Vellacarbon (3 May 2018)

I do need this in my life can u send me Info as looks almost identical to what I am trying to do same sizes etc also FAB work x



jamin100 said:


> So here was my conundrum
> 
> I have a nice new bike that I don't want thrown in and ruined in our 6x4 shed around the back of the house
> 
> ...


I


----------



## Vellacarbon (3 May 2018)

I SO need not do need lol


----------



## Vellacarbon (3 May 2018)

By the way it’s not for my bike I just can’t have gaps as using it as a bit my parrots can fly in as have neighbours wall and my wall either size and want a covered outdoor space for muddy boots etc

Thanks


----------



## Vellacarbon (3 May 2018)

By the way I have no side access via gate into is all secured as only had side door from my flat and window for kitchen so not worry about Security too much as very private where my bit is


----------



## Vantage (3 May 2018)

Divorce the wife and put the kids up for adoption.
My bike lives in the house. Period. 
Priorities you see


----------



## Nebulous (6 May 2018)

Two of my bikes are in the house and the commuter stays in the shed, but I'm in the process of buying another house. It is on the main street of a fairly busy town and has an old fashioned garage with wooden folding doors onto the street. The previous owner was a builder and built a workbench across the back of the doors. The garage would possibly be too small for modern cars anyway. It is an amazing Aladdin's cave of old rubbish but is going to become a bike storage / workshop facility. My wife is baffled by the fact that I'm more excited by this man cave than anything else in the house!


----------



## DCBassman (6 May 2018)

Result!


----------

